# Cost of leaving



## shadow_123 (Nov 20, 2012)

Dear Friends

Please provide inputs, based on which honestly I will decided to come to NZ or not. Be-live me. I am from India. 

a) How much does furnished apartment cost in Auckland or surroundings. How much does a apartment cost if stayed in downtown etc. 

b) Is 12000 $cad per month sufficient to leave comfort to average life style  I know there is no end for comfort, But for basics things like, gym,furnished apartment, outings with family etc. How is the tax policy?

c) I had gone through many blogs of NZ, Please don't take me wrong way, Is this really boring place and lonely place? Because I had stayed across glob, Bangkok,Singapore,Switzerland, USA etc. 

d) How is the night life in NZ. Does this ends by 10pm in night or late nights... 

Thanks so much for your honest inputs.

Regards
Sri


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi

You'll have to be more specific about your apartment requirements for people to be able to offer views in cost. From my experience a furnished 2 bed flat in the CBD varies from around $500 a week to as much as you want. 

12000 a month is plenty to live on. I am here with my partner and we have a similar income and have a great lifestyle and I am still paying off huge student loans. 

Auckland is a city and nightlife is as any city. I lived in the CBD for 3 months when I first got here and after being kept awake every weekend can confirm that the bars in the viaduct at least seem to turn the music down around 6.30am. 

Nz is not boring or lonely. It is like anywhere and is what you make of it. Put the effort in and you'll enjoy it. There again if you like huge buzzing cities with world lass shopping and theatres and broadway shows etc you'll be disappointed. That's not what NZ is about.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

shadow_123 said:


> a) How much does furnished apartment cost in Auckland or surroundings. How much does a apartment cost if stayed in downtown etc.
> 
> Sri


Hi Sri,

Take a look at the rentals section on Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me for cost of apartments.


----------



## rolypoly (Nov 22, 2012)

i think your english must be of certain standard first.

it is 'cost of living' , not 'leaving'


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

rolypoly said:


> i think your english must be of certain standard first.
> 
> it is 'cost of living' , not 'leaving'


Probably the result of the spell checker rather than bad English, I expect...


----------

